# East Matagorda Bay - Mitchell's Cut?



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Howdy All,

Newbie here. I'm in the process of researching Matagorda Bay, specifically East Bay. While looking at the satellite images in Google it looks like I may be able to access Mitchell's Cut with my truck. Is this the case?

Also, is there decent fishing at this location?

I'm thinking about getting there later in the day to do some evening and night fishing (with LED spot lights), sleeping there, then doing some morning fishing.

Thoughts?

TWG


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, you can drive to Mitchells cut in your truck, as long as you have a 4x4 and know how to use it. In the summer the sand on the high road gets deep and even with a 4x4 you can get stuck, I pulled one out last Sunday that was high centered in the soft sand. I wouldn't recommend driving along the beach because of all the clay along the waters edge.
You can also camp there at set up your lights, people do it every weekend.
The fishing can be good to , depending on what your after. In the winter and spring there are ton's of black drum and sheephead. In the fall there are some nice flounder in there. Year round there are plenty croaker, whiting, and sand trout. Now, if your thinking your gonna set up your lights and catch a bunch of trout you will probably be disappointed. The last time I caught a limit of trout out of there was over 20 years ago. There may be the odd trout caught every once in a while, but that's about it. It's pretty much chocolate milk water with ripping current all the time. I can count on one hand the number of times I've see it clear, and I've been going down there since I was born. I mostly go down there to catch bait. It is a nice place to camp and the sunsets there are beautiful.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, even though you burst my bubble. 

Can I walk around the back side of the cut on that east side to get better fishing conditions, or am barking up the wrong tree fishing in that area to begin with?

Secondly, if this area is no good for shore fishing, where would you recommend we go in that area that's accessible by a 2WD truck?

Thanks very much for your input.

TWG


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey sharkchum, when you say the high road has thick sand, are you saying far greater than the 3 mile cut entrance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

He's talking about the Sargent side.

I would not recommend it with 2WD even though in the right conditions it would be OK.
There is a lot of slippery clay down there with very little sand on the beach.



> It's pretty much chocolate milk water with ripping current all the time.


Ain't that the truth. I rarely fish the cut but instead bring a kayak and fish the Y


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ah, ok. Anyone know much about driving way down matagorda beach to reach back in the marshes? Other than it will take forever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Matagorda changes a lot. Past 3 mile, it can be very soft until the shell banks as you approach Hog Island. Once the shell bank tapers out, it can be pretty soft again especially on the high line. But it is driveable with a 4x4. I often fish hog island (soft sand in the cut through the dunes) and have explored a couple of other places where you can get back to the marsh / bay side. Some of the flats back there can be deceptively soft mud. I've been to Mitchell's cut once from the Matagorda side. It was a fun little adventure, and we caught some fish and small shark in the cut there.


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Matagorda changes a lot. Past 3 mile, it can be very soft until the shell banks as you approach Hog Island. Once the shell bank tapers out, it can be pretty soft again especially on the high line. But it is driveable with a 4x4. I often fish hog island (soft sand in the cut through the dunes) and have explored a couple of other places where you can get back to the marsh / bay side. Some of the flats back there can be deceptively soft mud. I've been to Mitchell's cut once from the Matagorda side. It was a fun little adventure, and we caught some fish and small shark in the cut there.


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Guys - what areas in or around the East Bay would you suggest we try that is accessible by 2WD truck?

I'll add that I'm in the process of making an LED light "stand" to hold a set of automotive high intensity driving lamps to do some night fishing in addition to some day fishing.

However, as stated, for now I need to have access with my 2WD F150.

Thoughts?

TWG


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been stuck many o time over the years with a 2 wheel drive on Matagorda beach from where the entrance used to be (the pier) and beyond. Some of that was young stupidity. You can probably make it some way down the beach sticking close to the water, but there will be hairy moments.. this is my opinion and based purely on experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Mundo97 said:


> I have been stuck many o time over the years with a 2 wheel drive on Matagorda beach from where the entrance used to be (the pier) and beyond. Some of that was young stupidity. You can probably make it some way down the beach sticking close to the water, but there will be hairy moments.. this is my opinion and based purely on experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was there last weekend and drove about a mile down with no problem - staying close to the water line.

How is the fishing there in the surf?

TWG


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

fishing the s shore of east bay via gorda like your asking can be done. there are trails going from the dunes to the bay. you will need 4x4. you will need to know what you are driving on, , mud can be very deep, you have to be smart. get out and check. i used to use a gps to create a track and use that to get back to the main road. you can get turned around on the trails. 
get a buddy with a 4x4, maybe even two trucks in case one gets stuck.
oh, DO NOT FORGET OFF.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

iwant2fish said:


> fishing the s shore of east bay via gorda like your asking can be done. there are trails going from the dunes to the bay. you will need 4x4. you will need to know what you are driving on, , mud can be very deep, you have to be smart. get out and check. i used to use a gps to create a track and use that to get back to the main road. you can get turned around on the trails.
> get a buddy with a 4x4, maybe even two trucks in case one gets stuck.
> oh, DO NOT FORGET OFF.


IW2,

I'm not prepared to access the East Bay itself right now since I do not have a 4x4 as you stated. So, I'm looking at other places that I can access with my 2WD truck.

Surf?

What about the Colorado River bank just north of the jetties?

Intracoastal Water Way over by Sargent?

TWG


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

inter coastal, i believe yes.
Colorado at the beach, yes, but the sand there can get soft also. I would put my truck in 4wheel there, there was always people stuck there. where ever you go, beach , over the dunes to fish the bay, you can get stuck. i have been stuck in freeport, slp, galv. part of the challenge, drive smart, to avoid getting stuck and ruining your trip.


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have helped multiple people at the river in the past, so I agree that I would be wary there with just 2WD. You can actually drive around to get further down the jetty (so you don't have to walk so far) but you tend to need a 4wd for that. I have not had much in the way of results at either location, unfortunately - but could be me. I have seen people do really well with sheepshead on the jetty when they tend to bite. A few trout here and there. 

In terms of the beach: when the surf cooperates, my opinion is that is your best bet. If you are able to get a mile down the road, that's just more beach to try. If you can get far enough to find a hole or backflow between the sand bars, I would guess it would be even better. 

Good luck. Hope you can find a spot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm just going to have to get down there and scout the areas. 

The surf last weekend was brutal and muddy. Not good at all.

I'll probably have my 8-year old daughter with me so I figure we'll spend some time in the Intracoastal near Sargent, then move to scout a few other places, including the Colorado River mouth near the jetties.

I have to admit - I do have a 14' Jon Boat with a 10 HP outboard, but I'm trying to decide if I want to put it Salt Water. It's never been in salt water before. I suspect I could reach quite a few places with it in the East Bay shallows. . . .

TWG


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I'm just going to have to get down there and scout the areas.
> 
> The surf last weekend was brutal and muddy. Not good at all.
> 
> ...


I am Long winded

Not sure if you have been to the jetties there on the Colorado or not, but I would be very careful with your daughter there. Very easy to slip and fall in the gaps. I have seen adults do it. Also, when the tides are extremely high, the water can go over the flat areas you can stand on and fish. I would keep an eye on that. I have been thinking of taking my 6 and 8 year olds down there because the sand is better to play in (and it would be fun to take them through the sand in the 4x4). But I am afraid to take them anywhere else but the beach when the surf is ok.

On the surf, I have a terrible time with it there as well. I would look at every forecaster I could and get down there and it would be useless. Been that way probably 5 times in a row. It is too bad because I usually see birds on the far bars.

I just now have the 4WD, and have had years of frustrations there. That is leading me to the back bays and adding a yak to my wishlist.

I also have access to a john boat and had the same thought, actually. Honestly, you could PROBABLY bring it and launch at Rawlings and be ok. Probably have to paddle a bit and then throw the motor down or whatever. Probably someone here that can help better there

One other thought is the pier. It is a very long walk, but at least you can be comfortable. Would be even better if you could find a buggy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Mundo,

Thanks for the input. 

I'd need a boat ramp to launch my Jon, so putting in across the street from Rawlings would not work (unless there is enough room and solid sand for me to back in the trailer... I will have to scout this.) - and yes I also have been seeing the benefit of a good kayak for these bays. Maybe one day . . . 

The Pier may be an option. Judging from the satellite images it looks like we would need to go out on the jetty at the end of the pier to get into better water anyway.

The bottom line, after all my research and discussions, is that we need to get into the East Bay, which creates the access problem. I'll need to work on this . . .

TWG


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Mundo,
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> ...


I get confused in reading all of this as I am very familiar with gorda but not sargent, when you say rawlings I am assuming in gorda.

Here is my suggestion for somebody with a 2wd truck. Go down cemetary road right when you get into gorda, go down about 4 or 5 miles and there is a bridge with a short channel that opens up to the Intracoastal used to be called busters bait camp i believe and the guy was know for having a huge alligator there. Fish around there. There is 2 downfalls to fishing here 1.) can be alot of ppl there and 2.) lots of oysters just under the water. But if you get the hand of it you can catch some fish there. also bring some chicken necks and string for your family to go crabbing. thats what this spot is mainly known for. Fish off the side facing the ICWW and use a somewhat fast retreive for staying off the bottom and snagging oysters. flounder can be had here too. Never fished with lights here but im sure if you set them up off the bridge could have some luck.

Also if you go past the bridge there is a spot a few more miles down there is another spot to fish on the ICWW and might be good with lights.

Goodluck! Oh and gators can be seen there so keep an eye out.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Good info Scott. I looked at the Google satellite image and see exactly where you are pointing me to.

You know, the place you stated a bit farther down from that small bridge - it's close to that boat cut that goes into the northern part of the East Bay. I wonder if I could launch my 14' Jon boat there and then fish the bay shallows!?

See attached image..


TWG


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks Scott. The only spot on the IC I knew was the one near locks that they closed several years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Good info Scott. I looked at the Google satellite image and see exactly where you are pointing me to.
> 
> You know, the place you stated a bit farther down from that small bridge - it's close to that boat cut that goes into the northern part of the East Bay. I wonder if I could launch my 14' Jon boat there and then fish the bay shallows!?
> 
> ...


You aren't going to back a trailer in there. If it's real small and you can pick it up and carry it, maybe.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> Intracoastal Water Way over by Sargent?


Look on Google Earth/Satellite east of Sargent on canal. There is ICW fishing via a barge bulkhead and several other shell reefs. I haven't fished them but there is plenty of evidence others do.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

bigdav160 said:


> Look on Google Earth/Satellite east of Sargent on canal. There is ICW fishing via a barge bulkhead and several other shell reefs. I haven't fished them but there is plenty of evidence others do.


Found it. Good info. Imagine the crabbing would be good there also.

TWG


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Make it easy on yourself. If you have a light stand why not fish the surfside jetties? Easy access and I've seen many trout caught on the surfside of the jetties at about the 2nd bar area. Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oyster Lake*

Not East Matty but.................give Oyster Lake a try (specifically the shell point that divides Oyster Lake and Tres Palacios bay) Very kid friendly, don't need 4WD to access, can launch your boat there, popular spot for night fishing when there's an incoming tide, good place to wade but make sure you have good boots and ray guards.

Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Good info Scott. I looked at the Google satellite image and see exactly where you are pointing me to.
> 
> You know, the place you stated a bit farther down from that small bridge - it's close to that boat cut that goes into the northern part of the East Bay. I wonder if I could launch my 14' Jon boat there and then fish the bay shallows!?
> 
> ...


might as well launch at the harbor that run isn't to long.. all along in the intercoastal are spots between harbor and east bay old gulf cut. 
also you can leave from harbor and fish in the lower river by bragss cut which goes to the diversionary channel and into west bay ( the oppsoite way) if you have a boat 14 jon i think i read get in the thing a and go. just watch weather and the river as it can pick up after the bend.


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

Corksoaker said:


> Not East Matty but.................give Oyster Lake a try (specifically the shell point that divides Oyster Lake and Tres Palacios bay) Very kid friendly, don't need 4WD to access, can launch your boat there, popular spot for night fishing when there's an incoming tide, good place to wade but make sure you have good boots and ray guards.
> 
> Good luck and God Bless!


Hi Corksoaker

I didn't even think about Oyster lake, thanks. I have had good days there years ago. When you wade there, or know if anyone who has, what area do you hit? I have never waded the lake itself, just generally where it connects to the bay when there is some current (have to be a bit careful there). I have heard there are also some areas NW of there (Oliver Point and **** island) that can be productive. Hook-n-line points them out as well.

I agree it is very kid friendly. Honestly, TWG, I might start here when you have your daughter... IMHO.

One warning: It is tough to get bait, from what I know. I have had to go all the way into Matagorda and back to get shrimp, or use a cast net somewhere around the lake. That generally takes a good amount of time. Might be a gulp under a popper situation unless someone knows different.

Cheers and tight lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

1fisher77316 said:


> Make it easy on yourself. If you have a light stand why not fish the surfside jetties? Easy access and I've seen many trout caught on the surfside of the jetties at about the 2nd bar area. Tight lines
> 1Fisher77316


Do you mean Freeport? If so, I avoid that area like the plague. Just too crowded and the crowds themselves are getting a bit rough.

TWG


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Corksoaker said:


> Not East Matty but.................give Oyster Lake a try (specifically the shell point that divides Oyster Lake and Tres Palacios bay) Very kid friendly, don't need 4WD to access, can launch your boat there, popular spot for night fishing when there's an incoming tide, good place to wade but make sure you have good boots and ray guards.
> 
> Good luck and God Bless!


I will add this to the "try" list. My daughter will not always be with me so some trips can be a bit "rougher" than others.

Looks like I'm going to enlist my 14" Jon after all. 

TWG


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Castaway2 said:


> might as well launch at the harbor that run isn't to long.. all along in the intercoastal are spots between harbor and east bay old gulf cut.
> also you can leave from harbor and fish in the lower river by bragss cut which goes to the diversionary channel and into west bay ( the oppsoite way) if you have a boat 14 jon i think i read get in the thing a and go. just watch weather and the river as it can pick up after the bend.


Yeah, I've decided to use my 14' Jon. I'll try this area.

My first shot with the Jon will be from Sargent. I'm going to the East end, cross Mitchell's Cut, and scoot into the bay. There are several places on that east end that have tales of good success.

TWG


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Yeah, I've decided to use my 14' Jon. I'll try this area.
> 
> My first shot with the Jon will be from Sargent. I'm going to the East end, cross Mitchell's Cut, and scoot into the bay. There are several places on that east end that have tales of good success.
> 
> TWG


be very careful going thru there, there will be serious current ripping thru. how wide is the boat?


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

gm,

It's about 50' at the bottom and about 60 at the gunnels. 

I'm not going INTO Mitchell's Cut, just through it into the bay. If the current is too rough I'll go further east in the ICWW then make the cut into the bay.

TWG


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Hell yea man...i can't hook the boat up without my 6 year old already grabbing her rod and life jacket ready go!!!


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

Ive fished oyster lake a many of times to bringing the lights and generator. Not a bad spot to catch trout. but all the times I went was winter time.

I agree with the harbor its not too far of a run and right there around those shells right when you get into the bay (can be seen in the pictures) ive gotten off there and waded and had luck. so if you can get to the cut gas wise you should be able to do plenty of fishing all around there. 

be safe this weekend and have fun!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Take a duck foot/push pole with you. There are some waist deep silt holes back in there. I've hit many of them while floundering.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

TexasWineGuy said:


> gm,
> 
> It's about 50' at the bottom and about 60 at the gunnels.
> 
> ...


youll be fine. that boat will take more than you think it can.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> youll be fine. that boat will take more than you think it can.


Oh I know it can. :smile: It's a 1963 hull that I refurbished myself. She's a solid rig. I've got a 9.5 HP on it now, but I'm working on getting a 15 HP Johnson running that I'll use when it's ready.

TWG


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Aweome*

Good Stuff!


----------



## Mundo97 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Oyster Lake?*



Harbormaster said:


> Take a duck foot/push pole with you. There are some waist deep silt holes back in there. I've hit many of them while floundering.


You mean Oyster lake?


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

TexasWineGuy said:


> gm,
> 
> It's about 50' at the bottom and about 60 at the gunnels.
> 
> ...


Don't use Mitchell's to access E. Matty. You will likely get stuck and the mud is extremely deep and soft. There's a way through there in a tin boat like yours but it's complicated and takes some knowledge.

Run the ICW west to about the 3rd flounder cut on a median tide and you should be able to cut into E. Matty just fine. Fact is if you are a bait man I would work all of those cuts west of Mitchell's with current moving.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

gman1772 said:


> Don't use Mitchell's to access E. Matty. You will likely get stuck and the mud is extremely deep and soft. There's a way through there in a tin boat like yours but it's complicated and takes some knowledge.
> 
> Run the ICW west to about the 3rd flounder cut on a median tide and you should be able to cut into E. Matty just fine. Fact is if you are a bait man I would work all of those cuts west of Mitchell's with current moving.


Can you tell me more about where that "3rd Cut" is located? I'm attaching a satellite image with a "?" in one place for reference. Is this the area you suggest I enter, to the west of that mark, to the east of that mark?

Thanks,
TWG


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Can you tell me more about where that "3rd Cut" is located? I'm attaching a satellite image with a "?" in one place for reference. Is this the area you suggest I enter, to the west of that mark, to the east of that mark?
> 
> Thanks,
> TWG


I cut in where the ? Is from time to time. Again it depends on water level. I've seen folks cut in east of there but they were kicking mud doing it. If I see live oyster shell on the banks coming out of the ramp that's a pretty good indicator that I ain't jumping into the bay until I get to the tripod. The tripod is a piling in the bay before you get to turkey island. Readily visible from the ICW. Most of the no go cuts have a pvc pipe marker sticking out of the water. All of those smaller cuts aren't really cuts so much as spoil that has eroded back into the ICW & the bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

gman1772 said:


> I cut in where the ? Is from time to time. Again it depends on water level. I've seen folks cut in east of there but they were kicking mud doing it. If I see live oyster shell on the banks coming out of the ramp that's a pretty good indicator that I ain't jumping into the bay until I get to the tripod. The tripod is a piling in the bay before you get to turkey island. Readily visible from the ICW. Most of the no go cuts have a pvc pipe marker sticking out of the water. All of those smaller cuts aren't really cuts so much as spoil that has eroded back into the ICW & the bay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gman, - thanks.

When you say "before you get to Turkey Island" - coming from Maty or Sargent? I see on the map where Turkey Island area is, but I'm not sure where the Tripod is.

Thanks,
TWG


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

TexasWineGuy said:


> gman, - thanks.
> 
> When you say "before you get to Turkey Island" - coming from Maty or Sargent? I see on the map where Turkey Island area is, but I'm not sure where the Tripod is.
> 
> ...


Sargent. I rarely put in at matagorda harbor. That place is a circus every weekend. If you look a google earth the tripod is visible. Big braced piling. Not sure what it was built for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

